# Devils Tower?



## DavetheWave (May 31, 2012)

Anybody know where Devil's Tower is or have any GPS numbers for it? Thx.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.thehulltruth.com/archive/t-97632.html


----------



## matt922 (May 3, 2012)

no idea how accurate the coordinates are though...

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=42380


----------



## cold beers (Oct 9, 2007)

28 12 600
88 44 240


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

FYI Devil's Tower is a rig in a cluster of rigs (Thunderhorse, Thunder Hawk, Blind Faith, Capricorn etc...) Long way from P'cola and OB but a great area to fish.

Robert


----------



## DavetheWave (May 31, 2012)

Yeah maybe a little far for my 29ft CC. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

DavetheWave said:


> Yeah maybe a little far for my 29ft CC. Thanks for the info.


It's doable in your boat out of Venice. We hit it last year out of Venice and fished our way back to Pensacola.


----------

